# Whats your concrete grinding setup?



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's the tank and filters, they are half buried in thinset dust , approx 150lbs, I kinda figured it was getting full .


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's a Dust Free ceramic tile ripup, modified cdc Larue pulse bac 1250's. After a few overfills, got the level down below plate for easier dumping, I don't know how it keeps working being so full.


----------



## tsb (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's my HTC 80id. It seems like it's either love it or hate it with the pulse vac.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

great thread-I learned something here!


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

If you can't afford a specialty vac, the Dust Deputy is a cheap way to greatly improve a regular shop vac.

http://www.amazon.com/Oneida-Molded-Dust-Deputy-Cyclone/dp/B002JP315K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1402686222&sr=8-2&keywords=dust+deputy+deluxe

Dave


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

jenniferwarms said:


> I'm planning to paint my new shop concrete floor. There are some surface problems that concrete grinding should address. I did some research on the net and know that a local company named Sunbelt Rental rents concrete grinding equipment. If you have done this to your shop floor I would like to hear from you. Good, bad experience? Hints or suggestions. Any and all comments on the process. The surface finish of my concrete has some waves and areas where the surface is not very smooth. I thought the surface finish should have been better but now I need to deal with what is there. I think the grinding process is the best solution or is there something else I should look into? Thank you.



8 year old thread, don't expect an answer.

If you want to read about epoxy coating prep, use the search box. "Epoxy" and the advanced search poster "Madrina".

You have to follow the prep and coat instructions for your product


----------



## vulygilo (2 mo ago)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> One leaps to the other, I had shop vacs, the large rigid ones, and I used the fine filtration bags, so I filled those, threw em away , start again. Keeps filters from clogging up.
> I would say the dustgrabber 7" shroud attached to a dewalt, or actually they're (CDC Larue) using Makita grinders.
> Eventually I got tired of buying the bags after 3 years or so, Jack King talked me into buying the pb-1250 and from there the door opens to excellent floor prep, so now I'm removing ceramic tile and thinset dust free, we've done all sorts of prep since then. Funny thing is I still buy(used ) equipment to see how it performs, I don't like skipping by leaps the quality and performance that I have. The little 4" CDC grinder does not perform well.
> 
> ...


I'm planning to paint my new shop concrete floor. There are some surface problems that concrete grinding should address. I did some research on the net and know that a local company named Sunbelt Rental rents concrete grinding equipment. If you have done this to your shop floor I would like to hear from you. Good, bad experience? Hints or suggestions? Any and all comments on the process. The surface finish of my concrete has some waves and areas where the surface is not very smooth. I thought the surface finish should have been better but now I need to deal with what is there. I think the grinding process is the best solution or is there something else I should look into? Thank you.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

vulygilo said:


> I'm planning to paint my new shop concrete floor. There are some surface problems that concrete grinding should address. I did some research on the net and know that a local company named Sunbelt Rental rents concrete grinding equipment. If you have done this to your shop floor I would like to hear from you. Good, bad experience? Hints or suggestions? Any and all comments on the process. The surface finish of my concrete has some waves and areas where the surface is not very smooth. I thought the surface finish should have been better but now I need to deal with what is there. I think the grinding process is the best solution or is there something else I should look into? Thank you.


What do you do?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

2 times now. ⛳


----------

